# A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando



## Coccibella

Otro refrán... "A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando". Siempre he pensado que sería "Predicare bene  e razzolare male" (por la traducción que pone el Tam) pero creo que no es exactamente así...
¿Vosotros que opináis?


----------



## gatogab

Coccibella said:


> Otro refrán... "A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando". Siempre he pensado que sería "Predicare bene e razzolare male" (por la traducción que pone el Tam) pero creo que no es exactamente así...
> ¿Vosotros que opináis?


Ciao Cocci,
Qualcosa come 'bastone e carota.'
Chissá
gatogab


----------



## Coccibella

Grazie Gato!
Mi spiegeresti meglio che vuol dire questo proverbio e quando si usa?


----------



## CarolMamkny

Coccibella said:


> Grazie Gato!
> Mi spiegeresti meglio che vuol dire questo proverbio e quando si usa?


 
No soy Gato pero aqui va: 

Mi abuelita lo dice todo el tiempo. Quiere decir que debes rogarle a Dios que las cosas te salgan bien pero que al mismo tiempo tú tienes que hacer algo para que las cosas pasen.  Como dicen “Dios ayuda a los que se ayudan”


----------



## Silvia10975

Aiutati che Dio t'aiuta!


----------



## Coccibella

En italiano sería "Aiutati che Dio t'aiuta".
Grazie!!!

¿Qué tal estás hoy? yo "na favola" jeje


----------



## gatogab

Coccibella said:


> Grazie Gato!
> Mi spiegeresti meglio che vuol dire questo proverbio e quando si usa?


Bastone e carota per l'asino un tantinel ribelle o capriccioso. Con le buone e con le cattive, insomma.
Ma i proverbio che proponi mi riporta al Salmo 23 di Davide, conosciuto anche come il salmo Del Buon Pastore. Il Pastore usa il bastone e il vincastro per far pasar le sue pecore attraverso la valle oscura, ed esse hanno fiducia in Lui per questo. Il vincastro serve a mettere in ordinne le pecore, il bastone per convincere qualche pecora un pò più per conto suo.
Ma forse non c'entra niente.
gg


----------



## CarolMamkny

Coccibella said:


> En italiano sería "Aiutati che Dio t'aiuta".
> Grazie!!!
> 
> ¿Qué tal estás hoy? yo "na favola" jeje


 
¡De nada! Por aqui a la orden.

p.d. Estoy triste... perdimos el partido ayer  "'no schifo" (espero que se diga asi!)


----------



## gatogab

CarolMamkny said:


> No soy Gato pero aqui va:
> 
> Mi abuelita lo dice todo el tiempo. Quiere decir que debes rogarle a Dios que las cosas te salgan bien pero que al mismo tiempo tú tienes que hacer algo para que las cosas pasen. Como dicen “Dios ayuda a los que se ayudan”


Carol, yo como gato te pregunto:e il *mazo dando*, cosa c'entra?
Cariños.
gatogab


----------



## Coccibella

Scusa Silvia, non avevo visto la tua risposta!
Carol, está bien, sólo es "no schifo", es masculino... ah a mi no me gusta el futbol...


----------



## CarolMamkny

gatogab said:


> Carol, yo como gato te pregunto:e il *mazo dando*, cosa c'entra?
> Cariños.
> gatogab


 
Mira este link (es el No. 5)

http://www.proverbia.net/boletines/027-un-ser-que-piensa-george-sand-poderoso-caballero.asp#cinco


----------



## gatogab

CarolMamkny said:


> Mira este link (es el No. 5)
> 
> http://www.proverbia.net/boletines/027-un-ser-que-piensa-george-sand-poderoso-caballero.asp#cinco


 
Perfetto!!!
Grazie mille, Carol
A buon rendere.
gg


----------



## Silvia10975

Cito il testo perché in un futuro risulti chiaro anche a chi legge il thread:


_El sevillano Juan de Mal Lara, en su Philosophia vulgar (obra de 1568), explica el significado y el origen de este refrán en la forma siguiente:_
_«Obliga la razón (a que) cuando hubiéremos de hacer algo, pongamos luego delante la memoria del Señor, a quien debemos de pedir, y tras de esto la diligencia, no esperando milagros nuevos, ni quedándonos en una pereza inútil, con esperar la mano de Dios sin poner algo de nuestra parte, pensemos que se nos ha de venir hecho todo»..._

©2001-2008 Vicent      Jordà, con el soporte de Novixar

Ergo, aiutati che Dio t'aiuta


----------



## gatogab

s10975 said:


> Cito il testo perché in un futuro risulti chiaro anche a chi legge il thread:
> 
> 
> _El sevillano Juan de Mal Lara, en su Philosophia vulgar (obra de 1568), explica el significado y el origen de este refrán en la forma siguiente:_
> _«Obliga la razón (a que) cuando hubiéremos de hacer algo, pongamos luego delante la memoria del Señor, a quien debemos de pedir, y tras de esto la diligencia, no esperando milagros nuevos, ni quedándonos en una pereza inútil, con esperar la mano de Dios sin poner algo de nuestra parte, pensemos que se nos ha de venir hecho todo»..._
> 
> ©2001-2008 Vicent Jordà, con el soporte de Novixar
> 
> Ergo, aiutati che Dio t'aiuta


Grazie anche a te, Silvia.
gg


----------

